# Oglethorpe County Club w/Openings



## Todd E (Sep 10, 2004)

I was told that there was an ad in The Oglethorpe Echo needing two members in a club off HWY 77N. If any interests, I can round up the ad with a contact number.


----------



## BowFan (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd be interested to know the club name and phone  number if you get a minute.

thanks!

Brad


----------

